# Social Casino >  Shark party pool

## unixguy2

I play a game with player Guest-345098. Then I want to play same player again but later. Can I make a guest a friend?  Also it lets me pick a random player. Can I play a previously played person? Userid unixguy.

----------


## unixguy2

Thanks for the reply from customer support. What they said was basically the game only supports random matches.

----------

